# Painting Drywall Patch



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

A longer nap roller should even out the "texture" from the roller. Hard to say for sure, but probably a 3/8" - 1/2" would be minimal. It may be even heavier than that. If the paint color is off even a bit, you may need to paint the whole wall also. Sort of a trial and error thing, unless some of the painting pros have other suggestions.......


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

Try using a 1/2" nap - 3/4" nap. If this does not have satisfying results repaint the entire wall.


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

I have had the same problem. I fixed it by priming the patches with a nice, thick primer and a roller prior to the topcoat. (I used SW PrepRite ProBlock Latex.) This made the patches invisible. It also helped to prevent gloss-shift in the final coat (I think.)

SirWired


----------

